# Joel Hoekstra on creating licks with Odd numbered intervals



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great lesson from Whitesnake guitarist Joel Hoekstra. Just a warning that there are some slightly more advanced concepts re: Modes, hybrid picking, diatonic arps, and of course intervals.......but having said that it is very well laid out by this guy.


----------

